
Atheists, what do you admire about religion and vice versa? - jacquesm
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/bn3ab7/atheists_of_reddit_what_is_one_thing_you_admire/
======
leshokunin
I appreciate how religion is able to bring some order to groups of people. I
don't believe our society is equipped to deal with its entire population going
through the existential angst of accepting that you die and that's it, or that
no outside force is here to help you. So it's nice that there's a sort of
social club that makes people feel like there is some meaning to life.

